# الارض آله دائمة الحركة



## هندسي جديد (18 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلا عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

طرح مواضيع حول استحاله صنع آله دائمه الحركه لمخالفتها قانون حفظ الطاقه 

وكلنا نعلم ان الكون باسرة قائم وفق قوانين اجودها الخالق عز وجل 

لكن الم يطرح المعارضون او القائلين باستحالف صنع اله دائمة الحركه سؤال في نفسه

كيف بان الارض اله دائمة الحركه


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

بعيدا عن الكلام الكبير، والجدل العقيم المحرك هو آلة للحصول على شغل ميكانيكي فما هو الشغل الميكانيكي الذي تبذله الأرض حتى تكون محركا؟


----------



## هندسي جديد (18 أبريل 2011)

بغض النظر عن الشغل الذي تنتجه الارض عن دوارنها 

ما هو التحليل العلمي الذي يفسر استمرار دوران الارض ؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

لا نحتاج تحليلا علميا!! الأرض ليست محركا، لأنها لا تنتج شغلا ميكانيكيا


----------



## هندسي جديد (18 أبريل 2011)

طيب ماسر الحركه الدائمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

هندسي جديد قال:


> طيب ماسر الحركه الدائمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟




معنى المحرك الدائم
انه يفقد طاقة دون أن تتأثر طاقته بهذا الفقد



فهل الأرض تفقد طاقة
من الأصل

اما الحركة الدائمة مستحيلة بالنسبة للأجسام 
التي تفقد دائما بالاحتكاك طاقة حرارية 

اما الاجسام التي يمكن أن تدور دون فقد طاقة فهي ممكنه 
منها الالكترونات و الأرض‎


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

هندسي جديد قال:


> طيب ماسر الحركه الدائمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ارجع لقوانين نيوتن وأنت تعرف سر الحركة الدائمة


----------



## pic2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

*خرافة الجاذبية الأرضية*

[font=&quot]خرافة الجاذبية الارضية [/font]​ [font=&quot]دراسة نظرية [/font]


[font=&quot]عندما سقطت التفاحة على رأس نيوتين تساءل لماذا سقطت للأسفل ولم تسقط للأعلى وأرجعها لقوى جاذبة نحو الأسفل نفس السؤال يطرح لماذا سقطت للأسفل [/font]:[font=&quot]إذا فرضنا قوى دافعة من الأعلى لكان أفضل لأنها موجودة فعلا وهي قوى الضغط الجوي ويمكن تشبيهها بدافعة ارخميدس ثانيا ان ثابت الجاذبية رقم شبه مهمل ثالثا نيوتن كان عبقري رياضي رابعا لو أن هناك جاذبية لما طارت طائرة خامسا أن الجاذبية لا تظهر في الذرات والجزيئات[/font]

[font=&quot]اعلم انه سأنتقد كثيرا ولكنني مصمم على أن الجاذبية خرافة ابتدعها نيوتن الداهية الرياضي وصدقناها نحن رغم كل الظواهر التي كذبتها كنا نفتش عن حلول أو استثناءات لنبرر فمثلا احد أسباب الجاذبية هو دوران المواد المصهورة القريبة من القشرة الأرضية وكأننا من حديد أو معادن ثانيا نيوتن قال أن لكل قوة رد فعل فأين رد فعلها انه بالفضاء شيئ يدعو للضحك وما هو قوة عطالة وهمية وهذا ما أكد لي أن الضغط الجوي هو الدافع للأرض وليس الجاذبية اننا تعلقنا بهراء حتى وصلنا لفيزياء مهترئة ومغلقة و قابلة للانهيار عند أي نظرية جديدة[/font]

[font=&quot]إذا أمعنا التدقيق بتجربة غاليلو عندما رمى كرتين لهما نفس الحجم وكتلتين مختلفتين نجد انهما وصلتا معا وأرجعناها إلى مقاومة الهواء ولكن لنعيد النظر بهذه التجربة كيف وصلت الكرتان معا مع انهما مختلفتين بالكتلة واين هي الجاذبية اليس اعتمادا عليها يجب ان تصل الكرة ذات الكتلة الأكبر أولا أنها كافية أن نقول ان الجاذبية تظهر فقط بالاماكن التي تعتمد على الضغط الجوي ثانيا لو فرضنا خياليا اننا حفرنا محور الأرض من طرفيها ورمينا كرة اين ستستقر انه المنتصف لان الضغط متساوي على طرفيها كيف تفسر وجود الغلاف الجوي؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]سوف نحاول في هذا الموضوع مناقشة التساؤلات التالية[/font]:
[font=&quot]كيف تفسر وجود الغلاف الجوي؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]هل تخضع جزيئات الهواء لجاذبية الأرض؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]وإذا لم تكن خاضعة للجاذبية فلماذا لا تنتشر في الفضاء؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]وإذا كانت خاضعة للجاذبية لماذا لا تسقط على الأرض؟؟ الجواب: اخوتي الكرام نحن نعلم أن للغازات قوانينها الخاصة ولنبدأ الإجابة اولا:الغلاف الجوي تشكل الغلاف الجوي عندما بدأت تبرد الأرض وتأخذ شكلها الحالي ولم يتشكل بفعل الجاذبية بل هو تشكل نتيجة التفاعلات الأولية للأرض مع نفسها ومع النيازك والشهب الخارجية وتشكلت طبقاته تبعا لزمن التفاعل ولنوع التفاعل ثانيا:جزيئات الهواء لا تخضع للجاذبية ولو أنها نخضع لاندمجت الطبقات ببعضها نتيجة التجاذب بينها وبين الأرض وبين بعضها ثالثا: وهي لا تنتشر في الفضاء لان طاقتها غير كافية لتنتشر رابعا:ان الضغط الجوي في الهواء وضغط الماء واحد لاحظ انه انه يوجد انعدام جاذبية كما تفترضون في الفضاء والأجسام على الأرض متوازنة ونفس الشيء في الماء الطبقات العليا اخف ضغطا والجسم إما يطوف أو يسقط تحت تأثير الضغط عليه[/font]
[font=&quot]الضغط إن كان في الماء أو الهواء فانه سيضغط على الأجسام ليدفعها للأسفل أو للأعلى حسب كثافتها[/font]
[font=&quot]الضغط له نفس التأثير بالماء والهواء وأنا أتكلم عن الضغط كظاهرة فيزيائية عامة وأحاول توحيد قوانين الفيزياء وأنا قلت أن الضغط هو الضغط ان كان بالماء أو الهواء فانه يدفع الأجسام للأسفل أو للأعلى انا ما ابحث عنه أننا قد عقدنا الفيزياء حتى تاهت معالمها وعندما نتكلم عن الجاذبية فنحن نتكلم عن الضغط الجوي وبإمكاني حساب تسارع الجاذبية 9.8بطريقة رياضية اعتمادا على معلمات الضغط الجوي واسألني عن ما تشاء ولكن الأجسام تدفع من فوق وليست تجذب من تحت أود أن اطرح أسئلة :[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-ما هو سبب انعدام الجاذبية في الفضاء وعلى اي بعد من سطح الأرض[/font]
2-[font=&quot]مبدأ عمل الهوليكوبتر[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-ما هو رد فعل الجاذبية[/font]​ [font=&quot] 4-ما هو منشأ الجاذبية[/font]
5-[font=&quot]لماذا لم تطبق الجاذبية على الجزيئات والذرات[/font]​ [font=&quot] 6-لماذا الغازات الأخف من الهواء لا تتأثر بالجاذبية[/font]​ [font=&quot]7-ما تفسيركم لتجربة غاليليو


[/font]​ [font=&quot]- [/font][font=&quot]منقول-[/font]​ [font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]​


----------



## هندسي جديد (19 أبريل 2011)

طيب هل بالامكان علمياً بناء غرفه محكمه الإغلاق ونرفع فيها الضغط او نصنع بها ما يمثل ( محاكاه ) الضغط الجوي 

ان كان نعم 

عند ذالك علينها ببنائها ونجعل الضغط اعلى من الضغط الجوي الخارجي 

اذا كان سقوط الكرة اسرع داخل الغرفه 

عندا ذالك قد تتغير النظرة


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]خرافة الجاذبية الارضية [/font]​ [font=&quot]دراسة نظرية [/font]
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]عندما سقطت التفاحة على رأس نيوتين تساءل لماذا سقطت للأسفل ولم تسقط للأعلى وأرجعها لقوى جاذبة نحو الأسفل نفس السؤال يطرح لماذا سقطت للأسفل [/font]:[font=&quot]إذا فرضنا قوى دافعة من الأعلى لكان أفضل لأنها موجودة فعلا وهي قوى الضغط الجوي ويمكن تشبيهها بدافعة ارخميدس ثانيا ان ثابت الجاذبية رقم شبه مهمل ثالثا نيوتن كان عبقري رياضي رابعا لو أن هناك جاذبية لما طارت طائرة خامسا أن الجاذبية لا تظهر في الذرات والجزيئات[/font]
> ...


بعد هذه المشاركة، عرفت ما هو مقدار علم السيد بيك، وكيف أنه يفتي بدون علم، وكيف أنه لا يعرف أساسيات الأساسيات (كقول لو توجد جاذبية لما طارت طائرة)
كون المقال منقول، لا يعفيه من المسئولية، فنقله للمقال يعني موافقته على ما فيه

والآن أظن أنه يمكنني الآن أن أوفر على نفسي عناء الرد عليه
وأنصح كل من د. حسين ومحمد المصري وغيرهم من محاربي الخرافات بفعل المثل

ولكني أحتفظ بحق تحذير باقي الأعضاء من الضلالات والخرافات التي يروجها (إن استطعت) فهو يحاول دائما الظهور بمظهر العالم الذي يعرف أشياء لا يعرفها غيره، ويحاول أن يجعل القراء يعتقدون أنه يعرف علوما صعبة ومعقدة، لذا يتعمد أن يتحدث في أشياء مبهمة بأسلوب مبهم، ويقول أن هذا علم لا نعرفه وأننا مقصرين ولا نقرأ ولا نفهم
لذا سأحاول التصدي بكل قوة لترويجه للضلالات، أما الجدل فسأنأى بنفسي عنهن ولن أتعب نفسي بالرد عليه والدخول في جدل معه


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أبريل 2011)

هندسي جديد قال:


> طيب هل بالامكان علمياً بناء غرفه محكمه الإغلاق ونرفع فيها الضغط او نصنع بها ما يمثل ( محاكاه ) الضغط الجوي
> 
> ان كان نعم
> 
> ...


أخ هندسي جديد، هل أستنتج من اسمك أنك في إعدادي هندسة مثلا؟
هل يمكنك تقديم نفسك باختصار؟ بمعنى هل درست الهندسة؟ أم أنك فقط محب لها؟ أم أنك ما زلت تدرسها؟ أم أنك ما زلت في المرحلة قبل الجامعية؟
فقط لتكون الردود أكثر كفاءة


----------



## pic2007 (19 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> بعد هذه المشاركة، عرفت ما هو مقدار علم السيد بيك، وكيف أنه يفتي بدون علم، وكيف أنه لا يعرف أساسيات الأساسيات (كقول لو توجد جاذبية لما طارت طائرة)
> كون المقال منقول، لا يعفيه من المسئولية، فنقله للمقال يعني موافقته على ما فيه
> 
> والآن أظن أنه يمكنني الآن أن أوفر على نفسي عناء الرد عليه
> ...



السلام عليكم

أصبحنا في عصر العلم فيه جريمة
والجهل نعمة مقيمة

ويبدو أن البعض مستمتع بجهله
غدا سيأتي يوم وتدحض فيه وجهة النظر الرسمية
وستصفقون للعالم الذي دحض هذه النظرة وستكتبون عنه
وتعجبون بأفكاره
أهكذا تكون المناقشة العلمية؟
أشعر بموقف غاليليو عندما صمد أمام اتهامات الكنيسة له بالهرطقة
لن اطيل عليكم.


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أصبحنا في عصر العلم فيه جريمة
> والجهل نعمة مقيمة
> ...



أنت يا اخ بيك تكتب كلام خاطئ يعلم خطأه طالب ثانوي 


و تقول انه صحيح 

و مع ذلك تعتقد انك جالليو 

و نحن خطأ 

نحن نريد أن لا تضيع عمرك في الهلاك

نريدك أن تكون عالم قدير 

و لكن ليس كهذه الجرافات

فنحن درسنا و تعلمنا كثير و لم نشاهد أخطاء في العلم كما تقول

و ننضحك أن تعمل بما هو مفيد لك بدل تضيع الوقت في الفراغ

و أن تدعو لنا و لك بالتوفيق و النجاح


----------



## هندسي جديد (19 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ هندسي جديد، هل أستنتج من اسمك أنك في إعدادي هندسة مثلا؟
> هل يمكنك تقديم نفسك باختصار؟ بمعنى هل درست الهندسة؟ أم أنك فقط محب لها؟ أم أنك ما زلت تدرسها؟ أم أنك ما زلت في المرحلة قبل الجامعية؟
> فقط لتكون الردود أكثر كفاءة



لست مهندس ولست في المرحله الاعداديه للهندسه 

وتخصصي بعيد عن الهندسه 

لكن لا باس من الاستافده من علومكم 

لكن هذا لا يعني بان لا افكر في الامور الهندسيه فهذا لا يشترط دخول كليه هندسه حتى يسمح لعقلي بالتفكير في الامور الهندسيه فالجامعه لا تقدم جواز السماحه لدخول هذا العلم ولكن تمهد لي الطريق و تساعدني او تعطيني قارب لتبحر في هذا العلم


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أبريل 2011)

أخي هندسي جديد بداية أقول لك أن المقال الذي نقله السيد بيك عن أن الجاذبية هراء هو الهراء بعينه فمثلا قوله أنه لو وجدت جاذبية لما طارت الطائرات دليل على جهل محض. فثبات الطائرة على ارتفاع معين في الهواء ينتج عن اتزان القوى الرأسية، لو أنك درست أساسيات علم الميكانيكا لعرفت معنى اتزان القوى، ولكنه ببساطة فإنه لو أثرت مجموعة من القوى على جسم ما (الطائرة في هذه الحالة) فإنه لو كانت محصلة القوى المؤثرة عليها تساوي صفرا فستظل في مكانها أو ستحرك بسرعة ثابتة، وفي حالة الطائرة تكون القوى المؤثرة عليها هي قوة وزنها الناتج عن الجاذبية الأرضية وقوة الرفع على الأجنحة، وتنتج عن فرق الضغط بين سطحي الجناح العلوي والسفلي، والذي يحدث بسبب سرعة الطائرة وبسبب الشكل المميز للجناح نقطة أخرى تثبت خطأ المقالة هي أنه يقول أن القوة التي نسميها نحن جاذبية، سببها هو الضغط الجوي. ولكن القوة الناتجة عن الضغط تعتمد على المساحة، وليس للكتلة أي دخل بها، فلو صح كلامه لكان وزن مكعب من الحديد يساوي وزن مكعب من الخشب لو أن لهما نفس الشكل، بمعنى نفس المساحة ونفس الحجم نعود إلى سؤالك وهو


هندسي جديد قال:


> طيب هل بالامكان علمياً بناء غرفه محكمه الإغلاق ونرفع فيها الضغط او نصنع بها ما يمثل ( محاكاه ) الضغط الجوي
> 
> ان كان نعم
> 
> ...



الإجابة ببساطة أن زمن السقوط لن يتغير بين حالة كرة بها هواء ذو ضغط مرتفع وأخرى بها هواء ذو ضغط منخفض، أو للدقة سيتغير تغير طفيف جدا لا يكاد يذكر، يعتمد على مقاومة الهواء الخارجي أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول


هندسي جديد قال:


> طيب ماسر الحركه الدائمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟



فلقد أجابك بالفعل السيد محمد المصري والإجابة ببساطة هي أن الأرض لا تفقد طاقة أثناء حركتها، وبالتالي تظل على حالتها وحيث أنها لا تفقد طاقة، وبالتالي لا يذهب جزي من طاقتها الحركية إلى أي شيء خارجي، لذا قلت لك أنها لا تعتبر محركا ومبدأ حفظ الطاقة ينص على أن الطاقة لا تفني ولا تنشأ من عدم، وبالتالي تظل الأرض محتفظة بطاقتها الحركية


----------



## هندسي جديد (19 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي هندسي جديد بداية أقول لك أن المقال الذي نقله السيد بيك عن أن الجاذبية هراء هو الهراء بعينه فمثلا قوله أنه لو وجدت جاذبية لما طارت الطائرات دليل على جهل محض. فثبات الطائرة على ارتفاع معين في الهواء ينتج عن اتزان القوى الرأسية، لو أنك درست أساسيات علم الميكانيكا لعرفت معنى اتزان القوى، ولكنه ببساطة فإنه لو أثرت مجموعة من القوى على جسم ما (الطائرة في هذه الحالة) فإنه لو كانت محصلة القوى المؤثرة عليها تساوي صفرا فستظل في مكانها أو ستحرك بسرعة ثابتة، وفي حالة الطائرة تكون القوى المؤثرة عليها هي قوة وزنها الناتج عن الجاذبية الأرضية وقوة الرفع على الأجنحة، وتنتج عن فرق الضغط بين سطحي الجناح العلوي والسفلي، والذي يحدث بسبب سرعة الطائرة وبسبب الشكل المميز للجناح نقطة أخرى تثبت خطأ المقالة هي أنه يقول أن القوة التي نسميها نحن جاذبية، سببها هو الضغط الجوي. ولكن القوة الناتجة عن الضغط تعتمد على المساحة، وليس للكتلة أي دخل بها، فلو صح كلامه لكان وزن مكعب من الحديد يساوي وزن مكعب من الخشب لو أن لهما نفس الشكل، بمعنى نفس المساحة ونفس الحجم نعود إلى سؤالك وهو
> 
> الإجابة ببساطة أن زمن السقوط لن يتغير بين حالة كرة بها هواء ذو ضغط مرتفع وأخرى بها هواء ذو ضغط منخفض، أو للدقة سيتغير تغير طفيف جدا لا يكاد يذكر، يعتمد على مقاومة الهواء الخارجي أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول
> 
> فلقد أجابك بالفعل السيد محمد المصري والإجابة ببساطة هي أن الأرض لا تفقد طاقة أثناء حركتها، وبالتالي تظل على حالتها وحيث أنها لا تفقد طاقة، وبالتالي لا يذهب جزي من طاقتها الحركية إلى أي شيء خارجي، لذا قلت لك أنها لا تعتبر محركا ومبدأ حفظ الطاقة ينص على أن الطاقة لا تفني ولا تنشأ من عدم، وبالتالي تظل الأرض محتفظة بطاقتها الحركية




تحيه احترام وتقدير 

الف شكر لك اخي على سعه صدرك 

وتجاوبك على اسئلتي :20:


----------



## pic2007 (19 أبريل 2011)

*ما سر هذا التحول المفاجئ؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخي هندسي جديد بداية أقول لك أن المقال الذي نقله السيد بيك عن أن الجاذبية هراء هو الهراء بعينه فمثلا قوله أنه لو وجدت جاذبية لما طارت الطائرات دليل على جهل محض. فثبات الطائرة على ارتفاع معين في الهواء ينتج عن اتزان القوى الرأسية، لو أنك درست أساسيات علم الميكانيكا لعرفت معنى اتزان القوى، ولكنه ببساطة فإنه لو أثرت مجموعة من القوى على جسم ما (الطائرة في هذه الحالة) فإنه لو كانت محصلة القوى المؤثرة عليها تساوي صفرا فستظل في مكانها أو ستحرك بسرعة ثابتة، وفي حالة الطائرة تكون القوى المؤثرة عليها هي قوة وزنها الناتج عن الجاذبية الأرضية وقوة الرفع على الأجنحة، وتنتج عن فرق الضغط بين سطحي الجناح العلوي والسفلي، والذي يحدث بسبب سرعة الطائرة وبسبب الشكل المميز للجناح نقطة أخرى تثبت خطأ المقالة هي أنه يقول أن القوة التي نسميها نحن جاذبية، سببها هو الضغط الجوي. ولكن القوة الناتجة عن الضغط تعتمد على المساحة، وليس للكتلة أي دخل بها، فلو صح كلامه لكان وزن مكعب من الحديد يساوي وزن مكعب من الخشب لو أن لهما نفس الشكل، بمعنى نفس المساحة ونفس الحجم نعود إلى سؤالك وهو
> 
> الإجابة ببساطة أن زمن السقوط لن يتغير بين حالة كرة بها هواء ذو ضغط مرتفع وأخرى بها هواء ذو ضغط منخفض، أو للدقة سيتغير تغير طفيف جدا لا يكاد يذكر، يعتمد على مقاومة الهواء الخارجي أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول
> 
> فلقد أجابك بالفعل السيد محمد المصري والإجابة ببساطة هي أن الأرض لا تفقد طاقة أثناء حركتها، وبالتالي تظل على حالتها وحيث أنها لا تفقد طاقة، وبالتالي لا يذهب جزي من طاقتها الحركية إلى أي شيء خارجي، لذا قلت لك أنها لا تعتبر محركا ومبدأ حفظ الطاقة ينص على أن الطاقة لا تفني ولا تنشأ من عدم، وبالتالي تظل الأرض محتفظة بطاقتها الحركية


هل من جديد؟ ما سر التحول المفاجئ؟ فشتان مابين البارحة واليوم؟ 

أراك تتناقش و تحاول تقديم أدلة لتثبت خطأ المقالة اليوم وهذا غريب فعلا وخصوصا بعد مشاركاتك البارحة حولها فهي بصراحة مشاراكات غريبة على المجتمع العلمي عامة

وخلاصة القول هي أن كل اناء بما فيه يرشح، وحتى اني كنت أربأ بك من نصل لهذا المستوى

تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (19 أبريل 2011)

*مجرد تساؤل*



هندسي جديد قال:


> تحيه احترام وتقدير
> 
> الف شكر لك اخي على سعه صدرك
> 
> وتجاوبك على اسئلتي :20:



سيدي الفاضل

بصراحة تامة لا أعرف لماذا تذكرني بعزيز كنا قد فقدناه منذ مدة في هذا الملتقى وأرجو أن يكون المانع خير ان شاء الله.

والتساؤل هو فقط ان كان اسم سيادتك لا يبدأ بحرف الدال والفاهم يفهم


تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (19 أبريل 2011)

*جواب رائع ونهاية المقالة*



هندسي جديد قال:


> طيب هل بالامكان علمياً بناء غرفه محكمه الإغلاق ونرفع فيها الضغط او نصنع بها ما يمثل ( محاكاه ) الضغط الجوي
> 
> ان كان نعم
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي الفاضل
أهنئك اولا

في البداية اسمح لي أن أعتذر منك لأني لم أوضح رأيي الشخصي حول الموضوع { المقالة والتي قمت بنقلها و قد نوهت لذلك}
التعديل الذي اقترحه على نظرية السيد المحترم -وبعد اذنه طبعا- هو بابدال الاثير محل الهواء {غازات الجو}، لأني بالفعل أعتقد ان الجاذبية هي نتيجة للضغط الأثيري،
وعليه فان عملية الافراغ والتي يمكننا القيام بها ولو بشكل جزئي فهي لا تحجب الأثير على العكس من الغازات وبذلك تكون النظرية تنص وحتى في غياب الغلاف الجوي كما حال كواكب أخرى على وجود جاذبية.

ويمكن التأكد من جهة ثانية أن كل مشاركاتي كانت حول دعم نظرية الأثير، فلا يوجد تناقض في محتوى المشاركات على الأقل

وقد كان هذا الاعتراض الذي قدمته حضرتك هو التساؤل الأهم الذي واجه هذه النظرية عند مناقشتها في كثير من المنتديات العربية ويمكنك التأكد بكتابة جملة: " خرافة الجاذبية" في محرك البحث وقراءة الكثير من نتائج البحث لنصل الى ذلك.

ها وقد زال اللبس، فخلال 21 دقيقة وهي المدة الفاصلة بين المشاركتين كما أقرأها الأن من خلال التوقيت الظاهر والمصاحب للمشاركات والتي تشمل مدة قراءة المشاركة ومدة استحضار فكرة التعليق عليها ومدة استغراق كتابة المشاركة بالرغم من أنها فقط حوالي 47 كلمة، وخصوصا أنها لا تحوي أخطاءا كتابية، كل هذا بفرض أن أحدهم بالطبع لم يكن مطلعا على موضوع المناقشة مسبقا.

البارحة وقد عبرت عن شعوري بالاحباط وكتبت ذلك لعدم وجود نقاش علمي أو حتى جهد جماعي من أجل الوصول الى الحقيقة. فلماذا لا يكون اسلوب النقاش هكذا مثلما تفضل الأخ الفاضل حجة بحجة وفكرة بفكرة بدل كيل الاتهامات وأساليب الاستصغار والتعت بالدونية والسب والشتم وغير ذلك مما لاقيناه مؤخرا
سيدي الفاضل ان هذه الأخلاق العالية تنم بالفعل عن أخلاق طالبي العلم والعلماء على حد سواء.


وفي النهاية يمكن القول أن توقعي كان أيضا صحيحا

في الواقع كنت فقط أرغب باضافة بعض الملاحظات حول " كهرباء الغلاف الجوي" وكذا " درجات الحرارة المرتفعة" والتي قد تصل الى حوالي 1000 ألف درجة في طبقات الجو عاليا وكذلك بعض الملاحظات حول " المجال المغناطيسي الأرضي" وبعض التجارب المثبتة واثارة بعض الأسئلة مثل : هل الأرض تخضع لقانون اليد اليمنى أو قانون اليد اليسرى وغير ذلك من آراء العلماء والباحثين حول موضوع النقاش لكن... 


أصبحنا في عصر العلم فيه جريمة
والجهل نعمة مقيمة

ويبدو أن البعض مستمتع بجهله
غدا سيأتي يوم وتدحض فيه وجهة النظر الرسمية
وستصفقون للعالم الذي دحض هذه النظرة وستكتبون عنه
وتعجبون بأفكاره
أهكذا تكون المناقشة العلمية؟
أشعر بموقف غاليليو عندما صمد أمام اتهامات الكنيسة له بالهرطقة


لذا لن أطيل عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> هل من جديد؟ ما سر التحول المفاجئ؟ فشتان مابين البارحة واليوم؟
> 
> أراك تتناقش و تحاول تقديم أدلة لتثبت خطأ المقالة اليوم وهذا غريب فعلا وخصوصا بعد مشاركاتك البارحة حولها فهي بصراحة مشاراكات غريبة على المجتمع العلمي عامة
> 
> ...


الفارق يا سيد بيك أن مشاركة الأمس كانت موجهة لك، أما مشاركة اليوم فهي موجه للعضو الآخر
والفارق أنه يقول أنه مبتدىء في الهندسة، وبالتالي شعرت بأنه يجب أن أنقل له ما أعرفه من العلم وليس من الخزعبلات
أما أنت، فأنت تدعي أنك تعرف العلم، ورغم هذا تنقل مقالا يقول أنه لو توجد جاذبية أرضية لما طارت الطائرات!!
فحتى لو لا توجد جاذبية أرضية، فما علاقة وجود الجاذبية بعدم قدرة الطائرات على الطيران؟ كلام لا يصدر عن طالب في المرحلة الثانوية، فما بالك بمن يدعي العلم؟
كلام هذه المقالة لا يستحق أن أدخل في جدل عليه
أما العضو هندسي جديد فهو لم يجادل في ما لا يعلم، هو قال بوضوح أنه لا يعلم ويرغب في العلم، فكان لزاما علي أن أوضح له بعض مواطن الخطأ في المقال كي لا تتشوش أفكاره، خاصة أنه بالفعل كان قد بدأ يبني أفكارا خاطئة بناء على المقالة المنقولة، ووضح هذا في فكرته عن ملئ كرة بالهواء المضغوط

هل أدركت الفارق بين المشاركتين؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أبريل 2011)

*توضيح بخصوص الجاذبية*

أخي هندسي جديد...
هناك علم معترف به ومتفق عليه وتم بناء آلاف التطبيقات عليه، وهي تطبيقات نراها في حياتنا اليومية كالتليفزيون والطائرة والمحركات وغيرهم كثييير
السيد بيك2007 يرى أن معظم العلم المعروف (أو ما يطلق عليه العلم الرسمي) عبارة عن خدعة كبرى، تم نسجها من خلال مؤامرة محكمة من أجل حجب العلم الحقيقي الذي يحقق الرخاء للبشرية
وعلى هذا الأساس يرى السيد بيك أن نيوتن مخادع ولابلاس نصاب وماكسويل كاذب!!
هي نظرية، قد تصح وقد لا تصح

أنا غير مقتنع بهذا المنطق لعدة أسباب، منها أن هذا العلم "الرسمي" الذي يرفضه تم بناء آلاف التطبيقات عليه، كما أنه عبارة عن بناء محكم يكمل بعضه بعضا ولا يوجد تعارض بين القوانين الفيزيائية المعروفة والمتفق عليها، ناهيك عن أنه من غير المعقول صنع مؤامرة بهذا الإحكام على مدار مئات السنين

ما أردت أن أصل له من هذه المقدمة هو أن أقول لك بما أنك مبتدىء في الهندسة، فعليك تعلمها من مصادر العلم "الرسمي" الذي يرفضه السيد بيك لأن هذا العلم الرسمي حتى لو أنه خطأ فعلى الأقل تم صنع تكنولوجيا ملموسة حقيقية نراها في حياتنا اليومية باستخدام هذا العلم الخطأ!!

نعود إلى موضوع الجاذبية الأرضية التي يجادل فيها السيد بيك
الجاذبية الأرضية سببها وفقا للعلم الرسمي هو ما يسمى قانون الجذب العام، وهو قانون كلاسيكي يقول بأن أي كتلتين تنشأ بينهما قوة جذب تعتمد على المسافة بينهما وعلى مقدار الكتلتين، سأعود لكلمة قانون كلاسيكي لاحقا
معنى هذا الكلام أنك لو وضعت أي جسمين بجانب بعضهما البعض، وليكونا كتابين مثلا، فسيجذبان بعضهما البعض. ولكن قوة الجذب هذه ضعيفة جدا لأن كتلتي الكتابين صغيرة، ولكن لو استعملت أدوات قياس دقيقة سيمكنك قياس هذه القوة
أما في حالة الأرض، فلأن كتلتها ضخمة، فتنشأ قوة جذب محسوسة بينها وبين الأجسام الأخرى، والتي نسميها الوزن، وهذه القوة تتناسب مع كتلة الجسم الذي تجذبه الأرض، وثابت التناسب في حالة الأرض يساوي "عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية" التي نعرفها، وقيمتها التقريبية كما نعرفها جميعا هي 9,8 متر لكل ثانية تربيع
لاحظ أن أي جسم يسقط سقوط حر (أي لا تؤثر عليه قوة أخرى غير وزنه) يتحرك بتسارع (عجلة) تساوي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية، وهذا طبيعي ومنطقي حسب قوانين الميكانيكا

والآن ماذا أقصد بقانون كلاسيكي؟
أقصد أن هذا القانون تم اكتشافه منذ زمن طويل، ربما مئات السنين، وحيث أنني لست متعمقا في الفيزياء، فلا أعرف ما التطور الذي طرأ على قانون الجذب العام. فربما يكون الفيزيائين قد توصلوا لحقائق عن طبيعة التجاذب بين الأجسام، مما يجعلهم يضعون الشروط التي ينطبق عليها هذا القانون، أقول ربما فأنا لا أعرف
ولكن المؤكد هو أن هذا القانون ثبتت صلاحيته على مر العصور، وبه تم حساب جاذبية القمر والكواكب الأخرى، وعليه تعتمد حركة الكواكب في أفلاكها

أما تفسير السيد بيك للجاذبية بأنها تعتمد على الأثير الموجود في الفراغ، فلا أعرف مدى صحة هذا الكلام، ولم أسمع به من قبل، ولكنني على كل حال لست متعمقا في الفيزياء
ولكن المؤكد هو أن قانون الجذب العام في صورته الكلاسيكية صالح للتطبيق في كل التطبيقات المعروفة تقريبا
أما تفسير لماذا تنجذب الكتل أساسا لبعضها البعض، فهذا موضوع فيزيائي متعمق جدا، وبعيد إلى حد كبير عن الهندسة، فالمهندس (على الأقل المهندس العادي) لا يعنيه في شيء لماذا تنجذب الأجسام، وإنما يعنيه أنها تنجذب وأنه يمكن أن يبني تطبيقات بناء على هذا الانجذاب

لذا، من وجهة نظري الشخصية، أرى أنه يكفيك أن تعرف أن العلم "الرسمي" يقر بوجود تجاذب بين الكتل وبأن هذا التجاذب هو سبب الجاذبية الأرضية المعروفة


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته





pic2007 قال:


> في البداية اسمح لي أن أعتذر منك لأني لم أوضح رأيي الشخصي حول الموضوع { المقالة والتي قمت بنقلها و قد نوهت لذلك}



اعتذار باطل غير مقبول

و ليس باطل من عندي 
بل هو باطل بالدليل

لك أحد الرأيين لا ثالث

الأول
أن تكون لا تعلم الخطأ الذي في ذلك المشاركه التي كتبتها 

في هذه الحالة فأنت لا تعلم شيء نهائي 
لأن الخطأ في مستوى طالب في أولى ثانوي الذي درس الصاروخ الحامل للقمر الصناعي 
و كذلك الجاذبية 
و قانون الجذب العام 
كل هذا في الصف الأول الثانوي

و سوف اسميك في هذه الحالة 
جاهل عن العلم

و لا يقبل أي شيء تكتبه بعد ذلك في العلم 


و الثاني أن تكون تعلم خطأ تلك المشاركه

و تريد أن تعلمه لمبتدئ يريد أن يتعلم من البداية

لتضلله عن الطريق الصحيح

في هذه الحالة فأنت مضلل و مخادع 

و يجب حذفك من المنتدى
و انشار رسالة تحذر من مقالاتك 
انها من مضلل و مخادع


أرجو من أستاذنا القدير الدكتور محمد مشرف القسم أن يتخذ اجراء في المواضيع و المشاركات ظاهرة الخطأ 




pic2007 قال:


> التعديل الذي اقترحه على نظرية السيد المحترم -وبعد اذنه طبعا- هو بابدال الاثير محل الهواء {غازات الجو}، لأني بالفعل أعتقد ان الجاذبية هي نتيجة للضغط الأثيري،
> وعليه فان عملية الافراغ والتي يمكننا القيام بها ولو بشكل جزئي فهي لا تحجب الأثير على العكس من الغازات وبذلك تكون النظرية تنص وحتى في غياب الغلاف الجوي كما حال كواكب أخرى على وجود جاذبية.



أخي هذا اعتقاد خاطئ

و هذا تعليل بأساس علمي كالمعتاد

أولا
أن الضغط يؤثر بانتظام على وحدة المساحات

فعند دراسة شريحة مستوية فإن الضغط متساوي في الجانبان
فإن محصلة القوة تساوي صفر 
سواء كانت الشريحة افقية أو رأسية أو مائلة 

و هذا يخالف الحقيقة بوجود قوة

ثانيا 
أن الضغط يتناسب مع المساحة
فمن الممكن ثبات مساحة سطع جسم
مع تغيير الكتلة 
و هذا يجعل أن الكتل ذات المساحة سطح ثابتة 
تتأثر بقوة واحدة
مثلا يكون وزن حجم مكعب من الماء ١ متر مكعب 
يساوي وزنه لو كان من الحديد


و هذا مخالف الحقيقة
لأن قوة وزن المكعب من الماء ٩٨٠٠ نيوتن
اما للحديد ٧٦٠٠٠ نيوتن


المطلوب منك أن تعترف بخطأ اعتقادك عن ضغط الأثير الذي افترضه 

و لا تفعل كباقي المشاركات
و هذا من الأسلوب العلمي



pic2007 قال:


> ويمكن التأكد من جهة ثانية أن كل مشاركاتي كانت حول دعم نظرية الأثير، فلا يوجد تناقض في محتوى المشاركات على الأقل



أخي قلت لك قبل ذلك انها تسمى افتراضية الأثير 
و ليست نظرية الأثير 



pic2007 قال:


> وقد كان هذا الاعتراض الذي قدمته حضرتك هو التساؤل الأهم الذي واجه هذه النظرية عند مناقشتها في كثير من المنتديات العربية ويمكنك التأكد بكتابة جملة: " خرافة الجاذبية" في محرك البحث وقراءة الكثير من نتائج البحث لنصل الى ذلك.



أخي أريدك أن تأخذ مشاركتي و تضعها في كل هذه المواضيع 

لتكفر عن أخطاءك





pic2007 قال:


> ها وقد زال اللبس، فخلال 21 دقيقة وهي المدة الفاصلة بين المشاركتين كما أقرأها الأن من خلال التوقيت الظاهر والمصاحب للمشاركات والتي تشمل مدة قراءة المشاركة ومدة استحضار فكرة التعليق عليها ومدة استغراق كتابة المشاركة بالرغم من أنها فقط حوالي 47 كلمة، وخصوصا أنها لا تحوي أخطاءا كتابية، كل هذا بفرض أن أحدهم بالطبع لم يكن مطلعا على موضوع المناقشة مسبقا.



تحتاج أخي أقل من ذلك الوقت 
و هو لم تضعه و هو 
الوقت الفاصل بين مشاهدة المشاركتك و كتابتها 




pic2007 قال:


> في الواقع كنت فقط أرغب باضافة بعض الملاحظات حول " كهرباء الغلاف الجوي" وكذا " درجات الحرارة المرتفعة" والتي قد تصل الى حوالي 1000 ألف درجة في طبقات الجو عاليا وكذلك بعض الملاحظات حول " المجال المغناطيسي الأرضي" وبعض التجارب المثبتة واثارة بعض الأسئلة مثل : هل الأرض تخضع لقانون اليد اليمنى أو قانون اليد اليسرى وغير ذلك من آراء العلماء والباحثين حول موضوع النقاش لكن...




أسلوب النقاش يكون على أساس علمي 
و ليست بالافكار فقط

كذلك يجب أن يعترف المخطئ بالخطأ

تحياتي للجميع

محمد المصري


----------



## pic2007 (23 أبريل 2011)

*بين المطرقة والسندان*


للأسف الشديد فقد فقدت الكثير من المشاركات والتي لم تصل في النهاية، ربما يجب علي أن أحارب من أجل ايصال صوتي.

حتى الآن انا لا أتهم أحدا وبالرغم من التقاييم السلبية والتي تصلني باستمرار، فهذا سيجعلني متمسك أكثر وأكثر بوجهة نظري
و في العادة اذا كنت مضطرا لتقديم شكوى فأتوجه بالشكوى الى الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا كل ما في الأمر.

ودمتم


----------



## pic2007 (24 أبريل 2011)

*حول الجاذبية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

لنحسب " ثابت الجاذبية" كما يحلو للبعض تسميته أو " ثابت الضغط الأثيري" كما أعتقد انطلاقا من النظرية الأثيرية 

نصف قطر الأرض عند مستوى سطح البحر هو 6371 كيلومتر...
المدى الفعال للغلاف الجوي يصل حتى 100 كيلومتر...
زمن الدورة الكاملة للأرض هو السنة...

حسنا لدينا العلاقة:
g=C/T
زمن الدورة الكاملة هو 365.25*24*3600=[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] {ثانية}[/FONT]31557600
C=300 000 000 {متر / ثانية}
بالتعويض نجد
g=300 000 000/ 31557600
g=9.505 {الوحدة هي متر/ ثانية تربيع}

وعليه يكون معامل التصحيح عند مستوى سطح البحر هو 
²{6371 / {100+6371} } =1.0316
وعليه بعد معامل التصحيح نجد
g=9.505*1.0316=9.805

كل ما أود التأكيد عليه هو أنه يمكننا النظر من زاوية مختلفة عن النظرة السائدة


ملاحظة: أعتقد أن القول بان الأرض لا تفقد طاقة أثناء حركتها في مسارها مع اهمال الغلاف الجوي بشكل كامل هو أمر يدعو للضحك

في المستقبل اذا تمكن بلد عربي ما -ان شاء الله- من ارسال مركبة فضائية بتقنية كاملة عربية { وهي بالطبع تختف عن النظرة السطحية المسماة وجهة النظر الرسمية} سنسمع أحد المعترضين يومها وربما يكون من الشيوخ الأمريكان قائلا كيف يحدث هذا لقد كانت هذه التقنية سرا خاصا بنا فكيف نسمح للعرب أن يصلوا اليه.

تحياتي.


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

‎


pic2007 قال:


> للأسف الشديد فقد فقدت الكثير من المشاركات والتي لم تصل في النهاية، ربما يجب علي أن أحارب من أجل ايصال صوتي.
> ‎



أخي بيك
لا تحتاج إلى محاربة

كل ما تحتاجه هو برهان صحيح فقط على صحة كلامك الذي لا يوجد
و أنا أول واحد بعدها يساعدك

كل مشاركاتك تكتفي بمشاركة واحده صحيحة
و التي لا توجد حتى الآن

إذا اردت أن لايوجد أحد يرد على مشاركاتك لبيان ما بها من خطأ فأنت تريد أن لا تتعلم لأن دائما يكون ردي بالدليل و الاثبات 
على نقيد كلامك بدون برهان أو دليل

لو كنت أنا عقدة امامك فإفعل الأتي

عند كل مشاركة أكتب 

"هذة المشاركة مخالفة لما يسير عليه الناس 
ربما يوجد فيها خطأ لا اعرفه"

و كذلك اجعل توقيعك

‏"إذا اردت أن تتعلم عادي فلا تأخذ شيء من ‎مشاركاتي‎"‎



pic2007 قال:


> حتى الآن انا لا أتهم أحدا وبالرغم من التقاييم السلبية والتي تصلني باستمرار، فهذا سيجعلني متمسك أكثر وأكثر بوجهة نظري
> و في العادة اذا كنت مضطرا لتقديم شكوى فأتوجه بالشكوى الى الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا كل ما في الأمر.
> 
> ودمتم



دائما يكون التوجه لله تعالى هل الحل الصحيح

ربنا يعينك و يهديك

تحياتي للجميع


محمد المصري


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أبريل 2011)

*أرجو التوضيح*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السادة الأفاضل
> 
> لنحسب " ثابت الجاذبية" كما يحلو للبعض تسميته أو " ثابت الضغط الأثيري" كما أعتقد انطلاقا من النظرية الأثيرية
> ...



غريبة أنت تدرس العجلة لاي شيء
العجلة هي معدل تغير السرعة للجسم المدروس

ملاحظات
_ اخذت سرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء تصل إلى ملانهاية
‏_ سرعة غير سرعة الجسم
‏_زمن ليس زمن الجسم
‏_لم توضح القانون الذي كتبته
‏_لم تطبق القانون على أجسام أخرى مثل القمر
‏_لم تحقق قانون الجذب العام الذي هو الحقيقة

أرجو لو كنت صحيح أن توضح ما سبق


----------



## pic2007 (24 أبريل 2011)

*آخر يقييم سلبي*

تلقيت للتو تقييم سلبي بتاريخ:24-04-2011 10:11 am 

يقول: " وأين الإثبات لهذا الكلام؟ أن أنه مجرد رص أرقام؟؟ "

لم لا تكتب هذا الكلام هنا ليقرأه الجميع؟ حتى نسمع صوتك عاليا ونعرف مستواك الحقيقي.

لا أعرف ما ترمي اليه؟ هل تقصد مثلا أن أقوم أنا بشرح الفكرة بشكل تفصيلي لدرجة الملل في مقابل التقييم السلبي؟ هل هذا ما تقصد؟
هذا ابتزاز اذن


ليكن في علمك يا هذا كائنا من تكون أنني لا أقبل أبدا أسلوب المخاطبة الفوقية


ملاحظة: لقد لاحظت وبأسف بالغ ما وصل اليه حال المنتدى
يكفي أن تنظر لتقييم أي من الأعضاء لتستنج هل سولت له نفسه يوما الحديث عن الطاقة المجانية المقموعة ومنذ بداية القرن العشرين:86::86::86:


----------



## pic2007 (24 أبريل 2011)

*الحكمة ضالة المؤمن*



محمد.المصري قال:


> كل ما تحتاجه هو برهان صحيح فقط على صحة كلامك الذي لا يوجد


سيد محمد المصري ما تراه " برهانا صحيحا " لا يرقى اليه الشك قد يراه غيرك عين الخطأ والضلال


محمد.المصري قال:


> إذا اردت أن لايوجد أحد يرد على مشاركاتك لبيان ما بها من خطأ فأنت تريد أن لا تتعلم لأن دائما يكون ردي بالدليل و الاثبات


من حق أي واحد أن يعبر عن رأيه بكل حرية مبينا ما يراه صوابا أو خطئا على كل مشاركة بلا استثناء

وسأكون سعيدا ومرحبا بأي مناقشة لمشاركاتي علاوة على أني مستعد أيما استعداد أن أتعلم من أي واحد حتى ولو كان طالب الثانوية كما يصر البعض الحاحا



محمد.المصري قال:


> دائما يكون التوجه لله تعالى هل الحل الصحيح
> 
> ربنا يعينك و يهديك
> 
> ...



ربنا يهدينا جميعا

تحياتي.


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> سيد محمد المصري ما تراه " برهانا صحيحا " لا يرقى اليه الشك قد يراه غيرك عين الخطأ والضلال
> 
> من حق أي واحد أن يعبر عن رأيه بكل حرية مبينا ما يراه صوابا أو خطئا على كل مشاركة بلا استثناء



في بعض العلوم تحتاج إلى اراء اما العلوم العلمية فهي لا توجد فيها آراء 
اما تفسيرتها قد يتواجد أكثر من تفسير

مثال ١ + ١ = ؟
هل يوجد آراء حول النتيجة

الماء يغلي عند ١٠٠ درجة سيلزيوس هل يوجد آراء حول هذه الحقيقة

‏ ‏‎


pic2007 قال:


> وسأكون سعيدا ومرحبا بأي مناقشة لمشاركاتي



اذن لماذا لا تشارك الرد بعد مشاركاتي ؟




pic2007 قال:


> ربنا يهدينا جميعا
> 
> تحياتي.




آمين آمين آمين


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> وسأكون سعيدا ومرحبا بأي مناقشة لمشاركاتي


لا يا سيد بيك، أنت لا تتفاعل مع أي نقاش لمشاركاتك
بدليل مطالبتي لك عدة مرات بالإتيان بمصدر، ولكنك تتهرب، وتتهمنا بأننا لا نعرف شيئا
طلبت منك عدة مرات أن تعلمنا العلم الذي تعرفه، ولكنك لا تريد، وتصر على أن تكون مشاركاتك عبارة عن اقتباسات متفرقة ورؤوس مواضيع لا نصل منها لشيء
الأخ محمد المصري أثار عدة نقاط معك بخصوص مشاركاتك ولكنك تراوغ كالعادة


----------



## pic2007 (25 أبريل 2011)

*تنبيه*



محمد.المصري قال:


> غريبة أنت تدرس العجلة لاي شيء
> العجلة هي معدل تغير السرعة للجسم المدروس
> 
> ملاحظات
> ...



سيد محمد المصري ربما فاتتك العبارة:


pic2007 قال:


> لنحسب " ثابت الجاذبية" كما يحلو للبعض تسميته أو " ثابت الضغط الأثيري" كما أعتقد _انطلاقا من النظرية الأثيرية _
> 
> 
> كل ما أود التأكيد عليه هو أنه يمكننا النظر من زاوية مختلفة عن النظرة السائدة



ورغم ذلك فأنت مصر على تجاهل هذه العبارة

تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (25 أبريل 2011)

*توضيح*



محمد.المصري قال:


> في بعض العلوم تحتاج إلى اراء اما العلوم العلمية فهي لا توجد فيها آراء
> اما تفسيرتها قد يتواجد أكثر من تفسير
> 
> مثال ١ + ١ = ؟
> ...


في هذه النقطة أرجو الاطلاع على أعمال غودل



محمد.المصري قال:


> اذن لماذا لا تشارك الرد بعد مشاركاتي ؟


حسنا لا حظ معي هذا مجرد مثال:


محمد.المصري قال:


> ‏ ‏‎هذه هي الحقيقة التي أنت مبتعد عنها
> 
> و تريد أن تهرب الآن
> و لكن إلى أين ؟!
> ...


 المفروض أننا في نقاش؟ أليس كذلك ؟ هذا ليس نقاشا من البداية، فكيف أرد عليه؟

أنا أبحث عن نقاش علمي موضوعي فعلى سبيل المثال هنا يقول :



محمد.المصري قال:


> ‏ ‏‎
> لم اعتبر لها لأنها كانت بالكلام فقط
> و أنا لا اعتبر بالكلام
> أين الاثبات؟


وكان هذا رد على


pic2007 قال:


> ورد في مشاركة سابقة أن بالامكان اشتقاق معادلة شرودنجر بطريقة كلاسيكية تماما وأن هذه المعادلة تخفي الموجة الطولانية {موجة تيسلا} فأين الرد على هذه النقطة!!!؟؟؟
> 
> أرجو ملاحظة أنه توجد موجة طولانية مقبولة من طرف وجهة النظر الرسمية!!!



النقطة الثانية كانت بمثابة ارشاد أما الأولى فهي كانت في غاية الأهمية وفي الواقع أغلب الرياضيات المتعلقة بهذه المواضيع يمكن الادعاء بانها اكتشافات جديدة ببساطة شديدة والسبب معروف طبعا لأنها غير موثقة، فلا يمكن أن نعثر عليها في كتاب على قارعة الطريق

فماذا كان جواب السيد محمد المصري هو انه لا يعتبر الكلام!!! 

تحياتي.


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> سيد محمد المصري ربما فاتتك العبارة:
> 
> 
> ورغم ذلك فأنت مصر على تجاهل هذه العبارة
> ...



معنى كلامك انك لست مقتنع بما تكتبه 
و تعلم الخطأ الذي فيه 
فلماذا تؤيده؟!

أوجه لك ما قلته لك قبل ذلك
أن كتابة شيء خطأ يؤدي إلى تضليل الناشئين

و أخيرا تسمى افتراضية الأثير و ليست نظرية الأثير


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا لا حظ معي هذا مجرد مثال:
> 
> المفروض أننا في نقاش؟ أليس كذلك ؟ هذا ليس نقاشا من البداية، فكيف أرد عليه؟
> 
> أنا أبحث عن نقاش علمي موضوعي فعلى سبيل المثال هنا يقول :



بدأت استغرب من تصرفاتك لماذا فعلت ذلك ؟

أتكذب و تفتري علي بالباطل !
"حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل"

أتأخذ آخر مشاركة و تقول هي البداية و هذا اسلوبي في النقاش 
"لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم" 

لنعرض ما حدث في الحوار لنعرف الحقيقة

بدأ الحوار بسؤال الخ زملكاوي عن سبب المحرك الدائم عدد مرات و لكنه يتهرب 




zamalkawi قال:


> السؤال مرة أخرى هو:
> هل كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وفقا لمبدأ الارتياب هو السبب في جعل المحركات دائمة الحركة تعمل؟ أم أن المحركات دائمة الحركة لا تكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وتستقي طاقتها من الأثير؟؟؟


حتى يأس و أجاب في النهاية




pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]
> لذلك فان الفرضية هنا للحصول على طاقة مجانية هي استخدام مبدأ الشك لخرق " قانون بقاء الطاقة " وهذا مسموح ومقبول به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية
> ​




و بعد ذلك اقترحت عليه أن يشرح اثبات المبدأ حتى يعلم الحقيقة
و لكنه تهرب عدد مرات
و اخذ يدخل في مواضيع أخرى حتى يشتت أفكاري

فاعلمت انه ليس لديه دليل و لا أحرجه أكثر من ذلك و اردت أن أنهي هذا الموضوع و قلت




محمد.المصري قال:


> و أعرضت عليك أن تقوم بالاثبات لاصحح لك
> و لكن تتهرب
> 
> قبل أن اختم لابد أن أذكر لك الحقيقة
> ...



فكان الجواب أن يطالبني بالاثبات 
مع انه المفروض أن يثبت لأنه المدعي




pic2007 قال:


> لماذا لا تكتب المعادلات المذكورة بدل الكلام فقط؟ هل أنت واثق من معلوماتك حسنا سنرى



ثم قلت اضع له ابسط اثبات كما تعلمت على يد المتخصيصين ليس من عندي

فعرضت له الاثبات في مرفق المشاركة هذه



محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم بيك
> 
> قد سألتني عن اثبات معادلة شرودنجر في ميكانيكا الكم
> و قلت لك انها تعتمد على
> ...





و بعدها رد برد لا يقبله عقل بعد الاثبات 
يقول



pic2007 قال:


> السيد الفاضل
> هل تود فعلا اقناعنا بالكلام السابق؟
> هل تعتمد على فرضية انحفاظ الطاقة لنستنتج لاحقا أن الطاقة محفوظة؟ هل هذا ماتدعونا له؟ هل هذا ما تروج له فعلا؟



فلو وضع أحد نفسه مكاني ماذا هو فاعل؟

إذا اخذ عضو جزء من الحوار الذي يعطي معنى خارج المعنى الكلي للحوار و ترك الباقي ليفتري عليك بالباطل ماذا تفعل ؟

هذا هو نقاشي على عكس ماقاله اخ بيك

الذي عرض الجزء الذي 
أقول فيه‎ 
"هذه هي الحقيقة"
و لم ينوه علام تعود الضمائر "هذة هي"
انها تعود إلي الاثبات

حتى يظن البعض انى أقول ذلك رأى بالاكراه أو تشدد أو جهلا و غير ذلك
‏‎ ‎بدون دليل 
‏"حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل"​


----------



## pic2007 (26 أبريل 2011)

*حسنا من البداية*



محمد.المصري قال:


> بدأت استغرب من تصرفاتك لماذا فعلت ذلك ؟
> أتكذب و تفتري علي بالباطل !
> "حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل"
> أتأخذ آخر مشاركة و تقول هي البداية و هذا اسلوبي في النقاش
> "لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"


سيد محمد المصري
يبدو واضحا انك بالفعل لاتقرأ مشاركاتي، حسنا لنتحدث عن أول مشاركة في البداية كما تقول 
لاحظ ماذا كتبت هنا:



محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عذرا أخي لعدم فهم هذه المشاركه
> لأني درست ميكانيكا الكم و النسبية بالعربي
> و سوف اوضح لك هذه النقطة بإختصار
> ...


 وكان هذا ردا على المشاركة:


pic2007 قال:


> لقد زعم العلماء المشار اليهم في المراجع المشار اليها بان الطاقة غير مصانة في النظرية النسبية _العامة _لانيشتاين
> مع العلم انها الصفحة الخامسة او السادسة للحوار حول قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ الغريب في الأمر ولا أحد عارض هذا القانون؟؟
> هل هذا هو النقاش المطلوب؟؟
> هل اضيف الاثباتات المشار اليها؟؟
> تحياتي.


يبدو أنك لا تقرأ بالفعل المشاركات، فكيف تحدثنا عن النسبية الخاصة والحال أننا نتحدث عن النسبية _العامة؟_ هل يعقل هذا؟ كيف فاتتك هذه القضية؟
لا أصدق أن اختصاصيا كما تدعي تغيب عن ذهنه هذه الملاحظة، أرجح أن تكون اختصاصي ميكانيكي أقول ربما وعسى
مشاركة أخرى حيث يقول:


محمد.المصري قال:


> سيدي بيك
> هل يوجد مجال مجاني من الأصل
> فإن وجد
> فبرهن على وجوده
> ...


هل هذا هو أسلوب الحوار المناسب واللائق؟
هنا أيضا:


محمد.المصري قال:


> ‎
> هل أنت جاهز يا اخ بيك
> لرد العالم كله عليك ؟
> هذه المشاركتي في صفحة ٦٥ للرد عليك
> ...


وهنا أيضا:


محمد.المصري قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لم أشاهدها امام عيني
> أو اسمعها من شخص ثقة
> بل سمعت عنها فقط
> ...


أليست هذه المشاركات كلها تعود للسيد محمد المصري؟ أليس هذا أسلوبه في الكتابة العمودية وكأنه يكتب " شعر حر" هذا من حيث الشكل أما المضمون فلم يكن أحسن حالا فلا يمكنني هنا أن أعيد كل "المداخلات"
وعلى الرغم من ضعف مستويات التعليم عندنا بشكل عام في الوطن العربي لكنني لا أستطيع أن أصدق أبدا أن السيد محمد المصري اختصاصي بالفعل وقد درس نظرية الكم هذا مع العلم أن المناهج التعليمية الرسمية مصممة لتقديم الحد الأدنى من المعلومات

تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> مشاركة أخرى حيث يقول:
> 
> 
> محمد.المصري قال:
> ...


أمرك غريب
قلتها لك من قبل: هل المفترض أن نصدق أي كلمة تقولها لمجرد أن السيد بيك2007 قد قالها؟؟
ما المشكلة في أن يطالبك أحد بإثبات؟؟
إن كل مشكلتنا معك منذ بدأ الحوار هي انك تقول كلاما بلا برهان ولا إثبات ولا مصدر!!
أنا طالبتك بالمصدر، فتهربت وراوغت، والأخ محمد المصري طلب منك الإثبات فامتنعت وامتعضت!!
صدقني يا سيد بيك، المشكلة عندك أنت، وصدقني أنا أحاول "بصعوبة" أن أحتفظ بحسن النية تجاهك!!


----------



## ahmed es (27 أبريل 2011)

سيد بيك سر فى طريقك ولا يهمك من المثبطين

انا أعرف ان هذه العلوم مخفية وقد اخفتنتها عنا امريكا لكى نظر متخلفين ونلهوا حول العلم الرسمى

استمر ربما تسطيع بناء صاروخ على نفس المبدا فى الطاقة المجانية وتصل به الى عالم سمسم


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أبريل 2011)

اتق الله يا سيد بيك، فأنت بالفعل وضعت معادلات ماكسويل وفاراداي في الموضوع الذي ذكرته، ولكن ماذا كان ردي على كلامك؟؟؟


zamalkawi قال:


> مرحبا في عالم السيد بيك
> بالمناسبة، أنا لا أعتب عليك الكلام في هذه الأمور
> ولكن أعتب عليك أسلوبك الغير مفهوم في العرض
> المشكلة ليست في صعوبة المادة العلمية، فأي مادة علمية مهما كانت معقدة، يمكن تبسيطها، أما أنت فليس فقط لم تحاول تبسيك المادة العلمية، ولكنك لم تهتم أساسا بأساسيات العرض
> ...


فأنت لم تلتزم بأي قواعد علمية في سردك، لم تشرح ما هي الرموز، ولم تضع أي مقدمة، ولم تضع أي تعريفات
فكيف نتفاعل معك أو نفهم ما تقول

أما بخصوص الإثبات، فقد أعلنتها مرارا وتكرارا أنني لست متعمقا في الفيزياء، وبالتالي ربما لا أستطيع تفنيد الإثبات، ولكن هناك من هو متخصص في الرياضيات وهو الأخ محمد المصري، وهو يصر على أنك لم تثبت شيئا

أما أن تقول أنني أتهرب من الحديث عن الإثبات، فهذا لم يحدث
الأمر شبيه بأن تأتي بآية قرآنية مثلا، وتصر على أن أناقشك فيها كي تصل لنتيجة مفادها أن شرب الخمر حلال!
ربما يكون شرب الخمر حلال، وربما لا، ولكني لست مؤهلا لأن أناقش معك آية قرآنية لكي نصل إلى هذه النتيجة أو تلك
وبالمثل، عندما تضع لي معادلة لماكسويل أو غيره، وتقول لي أن هذا المعادلة تقول أن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة خطأ، وتقول لي هيا نناقش المعادلة، فلن أستطيع، لأنني لست مؤهلا
كما أنني لا أعرفك، فلو أنني أعرفك بصورة شخصية، سأستطيع أن أحكم على دقتك العلمية وعلى مقدار علمك وعلى مهارتك في الاستنباط، ولكن وأنت شخص مجهول بالنسبة لي، فكيف أثق في كلامك؟؟
ناهيك عن أنك في نقاشك حول المادة العلمية لا تتبع الأساليب العلمية في النقاش كما ذكرت في المشاركة المقتبسة أعلاه

وأما بخصوص المصدر فأنت تصر على عدم وضع مصدرا معتبرا، وتقول لي هذا العلم مقموع، فكيف بالله عليك أصدقك؟؟
لو عدنا لمثال الخمر، هذا بالضبط كأن تقول لي أن آية قرآنية ما تقول أن شرب الخمر حلال، فأقول لك اءتني بقول أحد العلماء المعتبرين، فأجد أنك تأتيني بقول شخص من عينة جمال البنا مثلا!!
أنا أريد مصدرا معتبرا
ولكنك تراوغ وتماطل بصورة تجعلني أشك كثيرا في سلامة نواياك


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> فأنت لم تلتزم بأي قواعد علمية في سردك، لم تشرح ما هي الرموز، ولم تضع أي مقدمة، ولم تضع أي تعريفات
> فكيف نتفاعل معك أو نفهم ما تقول



أخي زملكاوي السيد بيك يتعامل مع متخصصين و يعلم انهم غير موجودين
اما عن الرموز فهي معروفة لأي متخصص يوجد فرق بسيط في المصطلحات
نحن نقول مثلا متجة هو كتب شعاع
مثلا يكتب اندفاع و يقصد كمية الحركة 
اختلاف بسيط

اما عن خلاصة هذا الموضوع ماكسويل الذي كتبه
ففي مشاركته بعض الأخطاء كالعادة
هو لو فاهم مفروض يعرفها

اما عن مضمونها فهي لا تعني طاقة من عدم نهائي
و إنما أراد أن يشتت افكارك فقط
كتب في تلك المشاركة المحرك الدائم و الطاقة الحرة لتكون لا تعلم ماذا يفعل

اما عن ماذا تعني تلك المعادلات

هناك أكثر من عالم

فاراداي أثبت قانون بالتجربة
أن القوة الدافعة الكهربية تساوي معدل تغير الفيض المغناطيسي

جاوس أثبت قانون 
منه استنتج أن
تباعد كثافة الفيض يساوي صفر
و أن تباعد متجة الازاحة الكهربي يساوي الشحنة الموجودة داخل السطح المغلق

امبير أثبت أن 
دوران متجة شدة المجال المغناطيسي يساوي التيار المار

ثم جاء العالم ماكسول و اضاف جزء صغير في معادلة امبير و هي معدل تغير متجة الازاحة الكهربي

و سمي الأربع معادلات معادلات ماكسول التفاضلية
لأنه أول من أستخدم تطبيق و حقق عمليا هذه المعادلات
‎ و كانت البداية لاكتشاف 
الخواص الكهرومغناطيسية

اما عن الأخ بيك يعتقد أن ماكسول أثبت كل المعادلات لوحده



zamalkawi قال:


> أما بخصوص الإثبات، فقد أعلنتها مرارا وتكرارا أنني لست متعمقا في الفيزياء، وبالتالي ربما لا أستطيع تفنيد الإثبات، ولكن هناك من هو متخصص في الرياضيات وهو الأخ محمد المصري، وهو يصر على أنك لم تثبت شيئا



بارك الله فيك 
أنت لك دور كبير في الرد لا ينسى 
أنا لو لم تكن موجود لكنت تركت بيك من أول يوم كتب فيه
جزاك الله خيرا أخي زملكاوي

و أخيرا أنا لاحظت أن العضو بيك أساء إليك أكثر مني
ممكن تشتكي ادارة المنتدى إذا اردت

اما أنا فأنا مسامحه
و أدعي له الله ‎يهديه‎ ‎


----------

